

Austin Road Signs Hacked - Allocator2008
http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/Road_signs_warn_of_zombies

======
brk
Yet another instance of media hype.

FTFA: _"And so they had to break in and hack into the computer to do it, so
they were pretty determined," said Hartley._

It's been widely posted on various tech blogs lately that the default password
for these signs (which is rarely ever changed) is "DOT". Plus you can
apparently factory-default the sign by hold 3 buttons of the programming fob.

Before the world of electronica, this was simply called "mischief".

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Already reported here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=450479>

Then repeated here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=454348>

Third time lucky?

